# اقبل توبتي وساعدني يا يسوع واقمني معك في موكب نصرتك



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 مايو 2009)

*سيدي كم عظيمة هي رحمتك وكم عظيم هو صبرك وطول اناتك عليّ انا الخاطئة 
وكم فرصة اعطيتني وكم رسالة ارسلتها لي كي استفيق وارجع اليك واشعر بحجم خطئي
كم جرحت قلبك الرقيق باثامي 

اسال نفسي كثيرا  
لماذا كل هذا التاني والصبر علي الخطاة يا الهي 
هل لاجل انك تريدني وتريد  استعادتي اليك

كم انت عظيم يا الهي 
يالي عظم حنانك فانت لاتريد موت الخاطيء مثل ان يرجع وتحيا نفسة 

فانت يا رب لست بحاجة الي توبتي ورجوعي ولكن انا المحتاجة لقبولك لي بعد ما كسرت كل وصياك وانكرتك بافعالي وعدم شهادتي لك وعدم تمجيدي لاسمك امام الاخرين

سامحني يا مخلصي ولاتحجب وجهك عني 
سامحني ولا ترزلني ولا تطردني  من بيعتك واسمح لي ان ادنو منك

اشعر باني لو بكيت بقية عمري كلة لن يكفي لتكفيري عن اخطائي ولكن ثقتي واطمئناني 
سببها رحمتك وحنانك يا الهي
راجعة ليك يا الهي فاقبلني واعني حتي المنتهي لكي اخلص واكون لك

ثقتي في نفسي ضعيفة جدا لكن ثقتي بقوتك التي تساندي هي عليها اتكالي لكي لا اعود واحزن قلبك

اقبل توبتي وساعدني يا يسوع واقمني معك في موكب نصرتك ولا تدعني لليد عدوي

كما اقمت كل من كانو قبلي وصيرتهم قديسين 
بشفاعة القديس موسي الاسود وجميع الذين وصلو بتوبتهم الي السماء 
امين​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مايو 2009)

> اقبل توبتي وساعدني يا يسوع واقمني معك في موكب نصرتك ولا تدعني لليد عدوي


 
اميـــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اووووى يا رجعا ليسوع 

ميرررسى على الصلاه المعبره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (25 مايو 2009)

> ثقتي في نفسي ضعيفة جدا لكن ثقتي بقوتك التي تساندي هي عليها اتكالي لكي لا اعود واحزن قلبك
> 
> اقبل توبتي وساعدني يا يسوع واقمني معك في موكب نصرتك ولا تدعني لليد عدوي
> 
> كما اقمت كل من كانو قبلي وصيرتهم قديسين


 
اميـــــــــــــــــــــن
صلاة جميلة قوي ياراجعه لمست قلبي جدا 
مرسي ليكي 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

> سامحني يا مخلصي ولاتحجب وجهك عني
> سامحني ولا ترزلني ولا تطردني من بيعتك واسمح لي ان ادنو منك
> 
> اشعر باني لو بكيت بقية عمري كلة لن يكفي لتكفيري عن اخطائي ولكن ثقتي واطمئناني


*
امين يارب*​
*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## المجدلية (26 مايو 2009)

أمين +++ صلاة جميله ومعزيه +++ سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اووووى يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو  علي المشاركة الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــن
> صلاة جميلة قوي ياراجعه لمست قلبي جدا
> مرسي ليكي
> يسوع يباركك​



*مرسي يا بيبو يا حبيبتي
مرورك الاجمل 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> ​*
> امين يارب*​
> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اوووى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*مرسي يا هابي 
الموضوع نور بمرورك 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> أمين +++ صلاة جميله ومعزيه +++ سلام المسيح



*مرسي خالص يا المجدلية علي المرور والمشاركة الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2009)

اميـن

صلاه رائعة جداااااااااا يا رجعا ليسوع

شكرااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مايو 2009)

*مرسي كليمو علي المشاركة الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مايو 2009)

++++++++++++++++++


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> أمين +++ صلاة جميله ومعزيه +++ سلام المسيح



*مرسي كتير ليكي يا المجدلية​*


----------

